# Breeding hatch rite substrate



## buddylove (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi has anyone ever used this it's from lucky reptile it's a ready to use substrate can be used straight from the bag no addition water needed its ment to have the correct humidity.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

its expensive for what it is


----------



## buddylove (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## wazza777 (Apr 25, 2012)

*hatchrite*

it is quite expensive but works brilliant im new 2 breeding and have had 100% hatch rate with beardies and veiled chameleons now trying it with leopard geckos


----------



## shaun hoey (Nov 22, 2010)

just got a bag delivered this morning its brilliant stuff , sometimes its worth paying that little extra to give your eggs a little helping hand :lol2:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

buddylove said:


> Hi has anyone ever used this it's from lucky reptile it's a ready to use substrate can be used straight from the bag no addition water needed its ment to have the correct humidity. image


You do need to add water though, but by looking at the colour of the medium as the incubation progresses you can tell if more water is needed


----------



## wazza777 (Apr 25, 2012)

i never added any water in the 8 months the chameleon eggs were in the incubator i also didnt have any airholes in the containers just opened them once a week 4 airflow maybe at higher incubating temps u mite need water


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's not the stuff that you add water to when it changes colour, this stuff doesn't need any spraying aslong as you keep it in an airtight container and air it out once a week as per instructions. 
I use it for my cresties and I think it's worth paying the extra for less hassle, if you have the knack with other substrates that are cheaper it probably isn't worth it, but I just couldn't get it right and this stuff is soooo easy!


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

Absolutely awful, I nearly lost 3 clutches of ackie eggs to this stuff, I've lost two babies that were due to hatch and ive thrown it out and I'm back to using vermiculite, thankfully all of mine are ok but it was damn close and I followed the instructions to the letter very cross and I'll never recommend it...
Scalez


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

ScalezandTailz said:


> Absolutely awful, I nearly lost 3 clutches of ackie eggs to this stuff, I've lost two babies that were due to hatch and ive thrown it out and I'm back to using vermiculite, thankfully all of mine are ok but it was damn close and I followed the instructions to the letter very cross and I'll never recommend it...
> Scalez


sorry for digging this up but I just came across it and was wondering what exactly went wrong, have been concidering this, decided to go for pure perlite for the leo's (grand success. 100% excluding one that the mum squished a little) and repashy superhatch for the cresties (so far, so good), but was just wondering what the problem was for you with this??


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

perlite for me 100%hatch rate leo`s easy to use just put your grams in a tub times that by .8 for the water add together give it a shake your ready to add the eggs no other water needed just open once a week to refresh the air thats it done 


Paul


----------

